# Bro In Law Got One



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing big, not even a buck, but he got his 1st deer!

He's had the worst luck of any hunter I've ever seen, but he finally did it. He got one from my stand. Man, I wish I was there. I'm as happy as if it were me that got it!

I cant imagine how I'll feel when my either of my boys (or girl I guess) get their 1st one!


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

congradulations!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

good deal.how did your dad do?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Its always a good time to see someone get their first deer and to watch them gag and dry heeve while field dressing it...........LOL............Wait I still do that........LOL.....Rich


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest thrill I had in hunting was my first deer, I am sure he will have trouble sleeping tonight!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i was out at my hunting spot last night riding my quad around (checking for pochers) and the deer were running around like rabbits...lol
i have a 11 point non typical running around (a drop tine on the left that splits on the end)cant wait to show you all a picture of him


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey man, where did you get that pic of Goliath, the stoolen deer. I have the same pic. of him on the wall at my desk to get me syked for the season from last year. Did you ever hear if the original ower sued. Our paper never followed up with it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob, 

Do you actually think dad went out?He sat in the cabin!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol stupid me ...what was i thinkin.

telll him i said he was afraid to leave the cabin because he was scared of that snake that bit him. lol no wait better not he`ll kick my butt lol.

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Rich, I remember your first deer


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bassy where the hell you been ? Don't remind me of that story. You been out at all yet ? Take care my little pudgy buddy.........Rich


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Congatulations On Your First Deer.its Very Exciting When That Happens...i Remember Mine..it Was A Small 10 Pt. I Shot With My Compound...what A Rush It Was..i Jumped With Joy For A Week.


----------

